# heja



## fisherofsouls

I overheard a word and would like to know if it could be Polish.

The person buzzed an intercom and said what sounded like "hoya".

Is this a greeting any Polish-speaker would recognise ?

Thanks for any help

Nick


----------



## Agiii

A word pronunced as "hoya" is not probable to be Polish. "Hey" ("hej") is Polish. "Halo" may be Polish or German. "Ola" is Spanish.

mmm... it's just sprung to my mind: and maybe it was "heja", which is sometimes used among young people?


----------



## majlo

Or maybe he or she meant "hiya," but didn't know how it was pronounced exactly?


----------



## Thomas1

I opt for "heja".


----------



## BezierCurve

Yes. It's got very popular recently, especially thanks to Heyah's ads.


----------



## audiolaik

Hello,

Another version of "Heja" is "Hejka, which seems to be equally widespread, at least among my students.


----------



## JakubikF

I think it is simply a variation of "hej"/"hejka"


----------



## Damian72a

JakubikF said:


> I think it is simply a variation of "hej"/"hejka"



And I think it came from some commercial... "No to HEJA" (HEYAH mobile telephony).


----------



## BezierCurve

> And I think it came from some commercial... "No to HEJA" (HEYAH mobile telephony).


Noticed that, sir


----------



## jacquesvd

Damian72a said:


> And I think it came from some commercial... "No to HEJA" (HEYAH mobile telephony).


 
Are you sure the overheard word was Polish indeed and not Swedish?
Heja is a greeting term in Swedish and what the Swedes shout when they encourage their national team: Heja, Heja Sverige.


----------

